# O.K....cowboy up: where do you currently carry your extra mags?



## Cruentus (Jun 7, 2005)

I was experimenting with this recently, so I was curious.

For those of you who carry, do you carry extra mags?

If you don't currently carry, would you carry extra mags if you did?

Now...

Where do you (or would you) carry your extra mags and why?

 :ultracool


----------



## Tgace (Jun 7, 2005)

Fobus polymer mag carrier, back pocket in a pinch.. (or my duty belt)


----------



## dearnis.com (Jun 7, 2005)

Duty belt; otherwise off-side behind the hip.  Speedloaders usually in pocket when revolving.


----------



## hemi (Jun 7, 2005)

I dont like to carry on my person anymore, lots of places getting sticky about that. But when I did I would have a 17round mag in the gun (Glock 17) and if I was using a shoulder holster I would keep one or two 10 round mags in a pouch on the other side. Now sometimes I will keep the weapon in my truck and always keep a spare mag near the weapon.  (gotta love the newer Dodge Rams they have the perfect place to hide a handgun.)



Im still kicking around the idea of a career change I want to get into Law Enforcement but still sitting on the fence.


----------



## Cruentus (Jun 7, 2005)

I ask the question because I was at a seminar this weekend (I'll post the review when I can...it was phenomenal!). We were doing a lot of rapid firing, and mag changes. 

I usually am in a suit, so I have been carrying my mag in my front pocket loose (with nothing else in the pocket). This mostly due to laziness of not buying a proper holder, and indesisiveness as to how I wanted to carry my extras. I was practicing on the range by mag switching from the front pocket. I will say, that compared to most I am pretty quick. However, by not having them in a carrier, I found that it was difficult to keep from fumbling around or putting the mag in the wrong way and having to readjust under stress. I never dropped it, but I am afraid that under stress that is a possability.

I borrowed a mag holder (the polymer fobus holder that Tom mentioned, in fact). I noticed that it shaved significant time off my mag changes, and there was less potential fumbling under stress - and I wasn't even used to the holder.

Moral for me is this: get a good holder that keeps it in place, so that there is no fumbling around. This is even if your off duty, in a suit, or in civilian clothes.

Straight up LE duty style holders aren't practical for me, though. So I am thinking of getting an inside the waistband belt holder, or horizontal belt holder for my suits...but we shall see....

Paul


----------



## dearnis.com (Jun 7, 2005)

The key to any weapon presentation is consistency, and pocket carry does not cut it.  For plainclothes I would look long and hard at the double blade-tech pouch.  I dont like mags IWB; I already have the gun there; adding the mags adds more to the waist size, to the point where clothes don't fit if not carrying.


----------



## Tgace (Jun 7, 2005)

Yep..thats why, in an emergency, ill carry one in the back pocket. Its a trade off between the risk of it falling out when you sit down with the fact that it can stay in place with the base plate sticking out for a grab (in Levis mostly). 

Having one is the most important thing. Having a carrier is #2.


----------



## TonyU (Jun 7, 2005)

My mags are in the same spot, in mags holders, no matter what I'm wearing, whether it's off-duty, duty or swat.

Under stress I don't have time to try to fgure where they are, it's in the same spot no matter what.

In my case it's on my support side, front to the left of my belt buckle (I'm right handed).

The only thing that changes is how many. Two mags on duty and swat, one mag off-duty.


----------



## Cruentus (Jun 7, 2005)

dearnis.com said:
			
		

> The key to any weapon presentation is consistency, and pocket carry does not cut it.  For plainclothes I would look long and hard at the double blade-tech pouch.  I dont like mags IWB; I already have the gun there; adding the mags adds more to the waist size, to the point where clothes don't fit if not carrying.



That's good advice...I carry IWB also, and I was worried about the same thing, even though I am still thinking about trying it on and seeing...


----------



## Cruentus (Jun 7, 2005)

Tgace said:
			
		

> Yep..thats why, in an emergency, ill carry one in the back pocket. Its a trade off between the risk of it falling out when you sit down with the fact that it can stay in place with the base plate sticking out for a grab (in Levis mostly).
> 
> Having one is the most important thing. Having a carrier is #2.



Good points there too. I haven't had a problem with it staying in the pocket (and I am still fairly fast at reloading from the pocket) but I just feel that a holder is worth getting even if it only increases my speed by a half-second. The bigger risk I fear is fumbling under stress, which is less likely with the proper carrier.

Also, I have tried back of pocket with levis. For me, I find it harder to get too, and the base plate never stays for the grab....but that is probably cause my jeans are too baggy... :uhyeah:


----------



## KenpoTex (Jun 8, 2005)

I carry mine offside (about 8:00) in a kydex holder from RM Holsters.  The holster itself is great, adjustable-tension, integral j-hook (so you don't have to undo your belt to put it on or take it off), "rounds forward" design, for easy indexing. $15 off the website.

If I'm not using a pouch (rare), I just stick one in my back pocket.


----------



## dearnis.com (Jun 8, 2005)

Tex- Thanks for the link.
Paul- half a second is a long, long, time.  Two shots on two targets if you have really good splits, three aimed shots on one if you are quick, better part of a drawstroke to a shot, draw, cut, resheath with a blade.....  If you are carrying professionally on behalf of someone else...well, you get the idea.


----------



## Jerry (Jun 8, 2005)

I hate to admit it, but I don't normally store for rapid retrieval my extra magazines. A couple of my friend get around this partially by having more than one firearm in a fixed location on their person, I've not gotten around it at all (other than having a reasonably high-capacity magazine).

When I've done mounted police work, I've had a duty belt; but in my life as a civillian, I've not kept an extra mag at the ready... I really should.


----------



## TonyM. (Jun 8, 2005)

Uncle Mike's pouch on my holster.


----------



## Cruentus (Jun 8, 2005)

TonyM. said:
			
		

> Uncle Mike's pouch on my holster.



If you carry IWB with that, though, I think you will find it difficult to get the mag out...

Paul


----------



## Cruentus (Jun 8, 2005)

dearnis.com said:
			
		

> Paul- half a second is a long, long, time.  Two shots on two targets if you have really good splits, three aimed shots on one if you are quick, better part of a drawstroke to a shot, draw, cut, resheath with a blade.....  If you are carrying professionally on behalf of someone else...well, you get the idea.



I agree....which is why I am going for a more effecient method.  :supcool:


----------

